# Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings September Back To School Special



## Twisted Archer (Feb 5, 2005)

*Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings September Back to School Special*

*
For the month of September I am running a full set (3 piece max) for $50.00 a set TYD to ALL 50 States.

With school just starting or getting ready to start I thought that I would have a month long special, I know quite a few of my customers have families and paying for everything your kids need for school can drain the bank accounts. And with the economy the way it is I want to try and help as many AT'ers out there keep as much money in your pocket as possible, I have a family as well and I know how hard it is trying to make ends meet this time of year.

Here is a rundown of what the $50.00 covers:

Any two solid colors that I offer in 8125 or 452X
3D serving & XS serving for the center serving and tail of the split harness cable

There are certain bows that need Halo on the cam tail serving of the split harness cable, I will help you figure out if this is needed on your set up. If it is, Halo will add $3.00 per serving to the total cost of the set.

Single cam set: 1 string & 1 split harness cable
Dual cam set: 1 string & 2 split harness cables
Binary cam set: 1 string & 2 control cables
Cam & 1/2 or Hybrid set: 1 string, 1 control cable & 1 split harness cable

And remember the $50.00 price is TYD 1st Class Mail in All 50 states, if you would like Priority Mail just add $5.00 to your total. For those who do not live in the USA I only accept Paypal and I will need your shipping info so I can get back to you with a shipping price for where you live.

I accept Paypal & USPS Money Orders ONLY.

Paypal address: [email protected]

USPS Money Orders please contact me for address.

If you pay via Paypal your order goes on the board as soon as I receive the statement.

Orders paid for by USPS Money Orders have to clear before they go on the board.

If you have any questions please feel free to pm me and I will do all I can to help.

Thanks for your time and looking at my post,

Jamie @ Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings*


*COLORS*

*Flo Purple, Purple, Mtn. Berry, Red*









*Flo Yellow, Flo Orange, Flo Green, Pink*









*Kiwi, Teal, Green, Olive Drab (O.D.)*









*Tan, Yellow, Blue, Rootbeer*









*Black, Silver, White*









*Metallic Bronze*


----------



## thespyhunter (Apr 8, 2005)

t t t


----------



## Twisted Archer (Feb 5, 2005)

*Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings Sample*



thespyhunter said:


> t t t


*Thanks for the bump there thespyhunter.* :wink:

*Bowtech Allegiance Purple & Metallic Bronze​*


----------



## Twisted Archer (Feb 5, 2005)

*Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings*

*Bowtech Tribute OD & Tan​*


----------



## Twisted Archer (Feb 5, 2005)

*Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings*

*Bowtech Allegiance Tan & Silver​*


----------



## Twisted Archer (Feb 5, 2005)

*Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings*

*Mathews FX Black & Yellow​*


----------



## jtmoney (Jan 14, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Diamond113 (Jul 19, 2008)

Just getting my info to order a set is the halo seving black or is it in colors?


----------



## Twisted Archer (Feb 5, 2005)

*Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings*

*Mathews Switchback Black & Flo Green​*


----------



## starr06 (Sep 10, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Diamond113 (Jul 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## Diamond113 (Jul 19, 2008)

Just ordered a set, Jamie is very helpful and this is where I will be sending everyone I shoot with for strings. Thanks for great Products & Service, Very Rare in todays world. A++++++++


----------



## Twisted Archer (Feb 5, 2005)

*Thanks & Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings Sample*



jtmoney said:


> ttt





starr06 said:


> ttt





Diamond113 said:


> Just ordered a set, Jamie is very helpful and this is where I will be sending everyone I shoot with for strings. Thanks for great Products & Service, Very Rare in todays world. A++++++++


*Thanks guys for the bumps and the praise, keep passing on the word about my strings and the special I am running this month.*:wink:

*Hoyt Trykon Black & Tan​*


----------



## Twisted Archer (Feb 5, 2005)

*Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings*

*I just thought I would shows some sets that I have made in the past for customers with the colors they wanted, in case someone needs some ideas.​*
*Mathews DXT Mountain Berry & Flo Orange*​








*AR 32 Black & Flo Green*​








*Blue Mountain Wolverine OD & Rootbeer string With Black & Tan Cables*​








*Bear Done Deal Green & Flo Orange*​








*PSE Custom Shark Pink & Silver W/ Flo Green 3D*​








*PSE X-Force Flo Green & Flo Orange*​








*Bowtech Allegiance Black & Silver W/ Red 3D*​








*Bowtech Allegiance Mountain Berry & Teal*​








*Hoyt SuperTec Flo Yellow & Blue W/ Red 3D*​








*Mathews Conquest 3 Mini Max Flo Purple & Teal*​








*Bear Truth Mountain Berry & Yellow*​


----------



## Diamond113 (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks Jamie they look great. I will post pics when I put them on. I am pming you another set for co-worker who wants a set also. Thanks again A+++++


----------



## Eric131 (Oct 24, 2008)

Keep this thread on top. Jamie makes great strings and at this price you cant beat this deal. You wont find a better guy to work with...:darkbeer:

Eric


----------



## Twisted Archer (Feb 5, 2005)

*Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings*

* 
Diamond113 
Thanks Jamie they look great. I will post pics when I put them on. I am pming you another set for co-worker who wants a set also. Thanks again A+++++ 




Eric131 
Keep this thread on top. Jamie makes great strings and at this price you cant beat this deal. You wont find a better guy to work with...

Eric*

*Thanks for the bumps guys, you guys are great for watching over me. 

On another note I have been having a slight problem with my internet connection and AT. It is running extremely slow, if anyone needs to order you can also email me at [email protected]. My emails come straight to my phone so I can take care of you from there as well.

Thanks,
Jamie @ Twisted Archer*


----------



## Twisted Archer (Feb 5, 2005)

*Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings*

HTC Touch Pro 2 bump


----------



## Twisted Archer (Feb 5, 2005)

*Special ending soon.*

*The September back to school special ends at midnight on wednesday the 30th. Get your orders placed before your time runs out.​*


----------



## Twisted Archer (Feb 5, 2005)

*Last day*

*Today is the last day for my september special, I will close my thread at midnight. All orders placed until midnight will get the special pricing but once I close the thread it will go back to my regular price.

Thanks to all who ordered,

Jamie @ Twisted Archer​*


----------



## Twisted Archer (Feb 5, 2005)

*Thanks*

*I just wanted to thank everyone again who ordered during my September Back to School Special, I picked up quite a few new customers and I look forward to doing business with you in the future when you need a new set. I will be bumping my old post so if you need a set just look me up.

My family and I thank you,

Jamie @ Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings​*


----------



## Twisted Archer (Feb 5, 2005)

*Thread Closed*

*For some reason I cannot locate the "Close thread" option, but this has been closed since 10/01/2009. I didn't want it to lead to any confusion.

Please look for my Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings 2009 thread if you are in the market for a new set of strings.

Thanks,
Jamie @ Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings​*


----------

